

Is It OK to Cheat Airlines If It Saves You Money? - reinhardt
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-12-31/united-and-orbitz-lawsuit-against-skiplaggedcom-raises-ethical-questions

======
lsaferite
This is what really gets under my skin about this:

The ticketing technique “interferes with United’s ability to sell unused seats
on the final leg(s) of connecting flights, resulting in the loss of revenue
that United would have earned by selling the unused seats,”

So, A/B/C you charge be 100 but A/B you charge me 150. Then you get upset when
I buy the A/B/C and don't use the B/C portion. And the reason you are upset is
because you could have sold the B/C leg to someone else?!? I paid for the
seat, for me. If I choose to leave it empty, SO WHAT!

------
4ydx
The last time I checked, if I buy a hamburger and decide not to eat it, that
is entirely up to me. This simply sheds light on how the airline industry
perceives its customers, which is to say that it doesn't perceive them at all,
but rather sees an empty seat, whether or not it was paid for, as being lost
revenue.

------
gumby
This is a false framing: the airline's policy is exploitative, and it's hardly
a "scam" to exploit its oddities.

If I put a tollboth on the sidewalk in front of my house it would hardly be a
"scam" for you to walk across my driveway and onto the street to avoid paying.

~~~
Yaa101
I agree, when you refrase the question as: Is it OK for Airlines to cheat on
you if it makes them money?, it shows that this is not a dilemma of morals but
one of opportunities.

